# billige Funkbisanzeiger



## Tommi-Engel (2. Januar 2006)

Ich weiss ja nicht ob das schon mal jemanden aufgefallen ist, gefunden habe ich den Tip hier im Board jedenfalls nicht.

Man nehme einen (oder mehrere) normale elektronische Bissanzeiger (Piepser)(ab ca.5 Euro)
und 2 Billige Pmr Funkgeräte mit "Fox" Funktion(ab ca.15 Euro).


Den Piepser an die Rute.
Ein Funkgerät die Fox Funktion einschalten und in der nähe der Angeln ablegen, das andere in die Tasche.
Fertig!!!

Die Fox Funktion(Baby Ruf) bewirkt, dass das Funkgerät sofort sendet wenn es ein Geräusch aufnimmt.
Wenn also der Piepser losgeht, sendet das Funkgerät den Piepston an das andere Funkgerät.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## ulschi (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: billige Funkbisanzeiger*

Interessante Idee. Ist das schon praxiserprobt?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: billige Funkbisanzeiger*

Ja,ist es.
Geht wunderbar.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: billige Funkbisanzeiger*

Die Idee ist gut!#6 

Ob sich die Karpfenfreaks aber mit so einem Tackle abfinden |kopfkrat


----------



## The_Duke (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: billige Funkbisanzeiger*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee ist gut!#6
> 
> Ob sich die Karpfenfreaks aber mit so einem Tackle abfinden |kopfkrat



Mit nem Delkim-Aufkleber drauf wirds der Renner! :q :q :q

Mal im Ernst....hört sich gut an die Idee #6 #6 
Ich hab im Wohnwagen noch zwei solche Funkgeräte rumliegen...nagelneu.
Kombiniert mit meinen geliebten Carpsounders werde ich das im Frühjahr ausprobieren! #6 #6


----------



## Seebaer (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: billige Funkbisanzeiger*

Die Idee ist zwar simple aber gut.

Vorallem für Jungangler die eh nicht viel Geld haben wäre das etwas #6 #6 

Viele haben auch noch so Baby - Wächter daheim liegen. Sowas ginge vielleicht auch???


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: billige Funkbisanzeiger*

Das hört sich so zwar billig an, hat aber Nachteile, die man nicht so einfach verschweigen sollte.
1. nimmt der Sender nicht nur die Bissanzeiger auf, sondern auch Vogelgezwitscher, Vorbeifahrende Autos, Spaziergänger usw. Das nervt eher, als das es Hilft. Ausser man sitzt wirklich ruhig.
2. Die Bissanzeiger müssen Laut gedreht werden
3. Wie schauts mit der Wetterfestigkeit aus? Da werden die Funken nämlich Teuer. Und Regengeräusche geben sie auch weiter.
4. Vermutlich wird der Batterieverbrauch die Kosten für eine "Echte" Funkanlage gar nicht mehr so gross erscheinen Lassen. (Ne ähnlich Funktionierende, also mit Mikro, gibts von Ron Thompson für ab 50€ bei Ebay, und da hält die Batterie nen Jahr... Irgendwo im Board ist auch ne Box zum Selberbauen Diskutiert worden, die war sogar noch billiger und dennoch Pragmatischer als nen Funkgerät anzukleben.)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: billige Funkbisanzeiger*

Ein Funkübertragungssystem zum selberbauen?
Klar, wenn mann viel zeit hat , einen Schaltplan hat und Löten kann, geht das wohl....
Oder meinst du normale elektronische Bissanzeiger?
Das ist kein Thema, die baue ich dir in 5min.

Übrigens, die empfindlichkeit kann man einstellen.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## barta (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: billige Funkbisanzeiger*

zum thema wetter und umgebungsgeräusche, denke ich mal, wär ne sounderbox(gibbet schon für 10euro)die einfach mit dem funkgerät zusammen irgendwo ruhig und trocken verstauen(im koffer, im zelt, oder einfach in nen handtuch eingerollt inne plastiktüte)... habs noch nicht ausprobiert, aber die idee ist echt klasse#6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. März 2006)

*AW: billige Funkbisanzeiger*

Ich habe mir mal Eure Kritik und Bedenken zu Herzen genommen und ein wenig rumgebastelt.
|thinkerg:
Ich habe ein (Billiges) PMR Funkgerät aufgeschraubt und paralel zu der Klingeltaste zwei Drähte angelötet.
Diese habe ich aus dem Gerät rausgeführt und wieder zugeschraubt.
Dann habe ich ein aufklappbares Kunststoffgehäuse genommen und auf der oberen Stirnseite eine Kontaktplatte und eine zweite durch Federdruck auf die erste drückende Kontaktplatte (was für ein deutsch#c ) montiert und mit den Drähten von dem Funkgerät verbunden.
Dann noch eine Rutenauflage dran, und fertig ist der Funkbissanzeiger.:m
Die Schnur wird zwischen die Platten geklemmt, wird sie herausgezogen klingelt das Funkgerät, und überträgt das Signal natürlich auch über Funk.
Ich wollte noch Fotos machen, habe ich aber leider nicht mehr geschafft.:c 
Wird bei Interesse aber nachgeholt.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Gunnar. (7. März 2006)

*AW: billige Funkbisanzeiger*

Hi Tommi,

Da ich das schon mal ausprobiert habe , sage ich : Die Idee ist gut und vorallem es funzt. Bleiben 3 Nachteile. Holger nannte sie schon. 
1. Batterie. Die billigen PMR Klatschen kacken nach kurzer Zeit ab. (Meine halten keine 2 Tage Dauereinsatz)
2. Wetterfestigkeit. Diese billigen Dinger sind bestenfalls spritzwassergeschützt. Schon bei leichtem Regen oder stärkeren Tau ist Ende mit Gas.
3. Handling. Will man die Dinger eigenermaßen vernünfitig nutzen , sind kleine Umbau bzw. Zusatzmaßnahmen nötig. Das ist nicht jedermanns Sache. 
Für Leute mit 2 linken Flossen + dem tech.Verständinis einer Amöbe + Bequemlichkeit wär das garantiert nichts. Andere wieder , die Schraubendreher und Kneifzange voneinander unterscheiden können , sowie ein paar Nicklichkeiten in Kauf nehmen kommen damit sicher klar. Und der bescheidene Rest der Belegschaft.............. kauft sich lieber gleich (un)vernünftige Pieper. Jeder nach seinem Gusto.............


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. März 2006)

*AW: billige Funkbisanzeiger*

Deswegen ist das Gerät ja auch in einer verschließbaren Box eingebaut.
Das ganze Teil mit Empfänger Gerät kostet weniger als 20 Euros.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## AK74 (7. März 2006)

*AW: billige Funkbisanzeiger*

Servus#h 
Mein bisanzeiger hat 15 eur. gekostet hat starken regen überstanden#6 
  Und die blockbatteri hat erst nach einem jahr geist aufgegeben.|rolleyes


----------



## Gunnar. (7. März 2006)

*AW: billige Funkbisanzeiger*



> Ich wollte noch Fotos machen, habe ich aber leider nicht mehr geschafft.:c
> Wird bei Interesse aber nachgeholt.


Interesse?? Na klar doch. Immerher mit den Bildern. Für ne Bastelei bin ich immer zu haben.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. März 2006)

*AW: billige Funkbisanzeiger*



			
				AK74 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus#h
> Mein bisanzeiger hat 15 eur. gekostet hat starken regen überstanden#6
> Und die blockbatteri hat erst nach einem jahr geist aufgegeben.|rolleyes


 
Aber doch kein Funk Bissanzeiger, oder?;+ 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## barta (8. März 2006)

*AW: billige Funkbisanzeiger*

jau, wo bleiben die bilder???:q
also ich werds im sommer mal mit meiner methodik probieren...in ein handtuch einwickeln mit sounderbox und dann inne plastiktüte im zelt...dann KANN nixmehr passieren
keine umgebungsgeräusche, keine feuchtigkeit, und die batterien halten hier bei meiner schwägerin über 2monate....das ding ist min 10h am tag an, da sie selbstständig ist und nicht immer zeit hat, auf die kleene aufzupassen(büro ist einen raum weiter)...die macht das ding quasi nie aus, auch wenn se beide garnicht da sind...das ding werd ich dann wohl abstauben fürn sommer:q die kleene is ja nu aussm gröbsten raus
finde die idee mit den funkgeräten auf jeden fall klasse...nochmal lob an den, der sich das überlegt hat...auf die einfachen dinge kommt man meist selber nicht


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. März 2006)

*AW: billige Funkbisanzeiger*

Hier sind wie versprochen die Bilder.
Für alle die es falsch verstanden haben, die Fox Funktion (Babyruf) und der zusätzliche Piepser wird nach diesem Umbau nicht mehr benötigt, da der Schnurclip direkt auf den Klingeltaster wirkt.
Geht allerdings nur bei Modellen, bei denen man nicht zusätzlich die Sendetaste zu klingeln drücken muss.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Gunnar. (8. März 2006)

*AW: billige Funkbisanzeiger*

Einfach aber wirkungsvoll.............Hut ab................


----------



## barta (8. März 2006)

*AW: billige Funkbisanzeiger*

nur bleibt das gepiepe ja, sobald die schnur da raus ist, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? weil dann merkste ja auch keine fallbisse, oder wenn der fisch stehen bleibt...für mich ist da die sounderbox mit babyphone praktischer als karpfenangler platzprobleme hat man als karpfenangler ja auch eher selten
sowas wie de tommi da gebaut hat( übrigens hut ab!!! is geil geworden!), hab ich in billig(diode,quäker,batterien und schnurklipp) auffer picker... wenns moins beim forellenangeln noch dunkel ist, oder wenne ma pullern musst, sehr gut
da ich im rhein beim pullern mal fast ne rute verloren hätte, is nu immer die bremse ganz auf und der schnurklipppieper anner rute an, wenn ich die ruten verlassen muss


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. März 2006)

*AW: billige Funkbisanzeiger*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> nur bleibt das gepiepe ja, sobald die schnur da raus ist, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


 

Das Funkgerät hat da noch so etwas wie einen Ausschalter......|supergri 


Gruss
Tommi


----------



## barta (9. März 2006)

*AW: billige Funkbisanzeiger*

schon klar, weißt schon was ich mein...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. April 2006)

*AW: billige Funkbisanzeiger*

Ich habe diesen Tip auch zur Angelwoche geschickt.
In der aktuellen Ausgabe ist er drin.:q
Aber Ihr wart die ersten.:m

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## ankaro (11. August 2008)

*AW: billige Funkbisanzeiger*

Eyy ich muss echt sagen Huuut ab!!
Eine echt geniale Idee.

Da ich auch einer der vielen Jungangler bin,und ich auch nicht alles immer nur kaufen kann eher gesagt mich am kaufen halten kann, 
find ich das eine echt gute Allternative.
Find ich echt genial 
Respekt !!
Vielen Dank 
hab in letzter zeit echt viel geld für angelsachen ausgegeben fast die hälfte meines konfirmantengeldes,
soundbox stand auch auf meiner liste aber naja 220 € gegen 20€ ich würd sagen ein echt gutes geschäft

thx..


----------

